# Recommended reef/salty books



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Interested in picking up a good book or two about setting up and maintaining saltwater/reef aquariums. Something geared towards the beginner but not so basic that it's necessary to skip every second chapter would be ideal. Thanks in advance!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you don't need to get a book on that read getting started with salt water part one in the marine section 

you should have a book called marine fishes 500 esential to know species and marine inverts same author same idea great two books to help get you started with fish and corals


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I did read that sticky of course but want something a little more in depth. I'll check out the livestock books you recommended for sure too!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ohhh your going to do it I can help a bit and give my two cents.pm me any time


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

dino said:


> ohhh your going to do it I can help a bit and give my two cents.pm me any time


Lol. Thanks I will. We'll see how far along the project goes but I've been trolling CL today. Sent out a couple feelers on a few tanks/setups...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yayyy! Welcome to the more beautiful side


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally! Been waiting for you here... Welcome to the bright side!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Come on guys!?! I appreciate all the "welcomes"  but I really want to find a good read.... Any suggestions???


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

forgot to add feel free to pm or chatt me questions i love to jibber jaber salt water


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry..I find all my stuff on the internet these days :/
You could probably find a good book through searching the internet


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The Baensch (I cant believe I actually spelt it right the first time when I typed it into google just now) is a really good series. I have had the freshwater series and have seen the saltwater series as well. It is an older series so it probably is quite outdated but it is very extensive in terms of details.

Check out the libraries in their pets sections and their biology>fish/coral sections, I have borrowed some books with pretty pictures that helped me get a good gist of a lot of things. But, books tend to have conflicting info, and might be outdated. I think the internet really has become the best place for info because you can just find a general consensus in your searches.

However, nothing beats getting a mentor! (coughthankscoughAnthonycough)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i wouldnt go for out dated books xenia used to be one of the most challenging corals and flame angel used to be hardy its the exact oposit now 

nothing beets a mentor momobobo is right as i said befor feel free to ask questions i love sharing knowledge


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

No one publishes books anymore. I know that's probably not what you wanted to hear, but it's true. They're not profitable.

If you want good information while avoiding all of the pitfalls that beginners (and experienced hobbyist) go through, you may want to check out any of the numerous "tank of the month" articles on the larger message boards. Then you're not subject to the local meta on what's flavor of the month via the undue influence of a few outspoken individuals... I bring this up because I remember from a forum local to one of the southern States, their TOTM articles were dominated by GARBAGE tanks all sporting DSB's and featuring different flavors of cesspool-worthy algal crops. So yah, larger communites, TOTM, read up, learn. Done.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe the VAHC is having one of the Vancouver Aquarium specialists come to give a talk on corals and reef tanks next Wednesday.

Hannah M. Evans is the guest speaker.

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby

Come check it out and if you want, come early and swing by my place and I'll show you my tanks and talk to you about reefing. Come early enough & join us for dinner before the meeting. Or if you want, come after the meeting. I only live 2 minutes away from the new meeting place and if my workload is reasonable that day, I will be attending if at all possible.

Anthony


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

J&L have some very good updated books check it out!! I new I would get you over to the bright side LOL


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourite book is called Www.com: The Best Search Links on the Net. I always carry it with me.


----------



## seabass16 (Dec 27, 2010)

Check out Conscientious Marine Aquarist - 2nd Edition by R. Fenner. It available at J&L or it's probably on amazon


----------

